# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Single storey Victorian house renovation in Leichhardt Sydney

## messej01

Hi, 
New to this forum but 
have been lurching around a while. My hubby and I are renovating our single 
storey victorian detached house in Leichhardt and I have created a blog (1st 
time blogger). As we both work full time we have engaged the services of an 
architect (Trevor Hall) to run the project from start to finish - I thought I 
would share my experience as we don't know anyone who has done something 
similiar (and are not millionaires).  The little house in Leichhardt (a renovation story)

----------

